# How complicated is the Kindle Fire to learn?



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

My husband is computer illiterate and I just bought him a Kindle Fire for Christmas.  I wonder if he'll even try.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If not. . .you'll have a Fire for yourself. 

Honestly, it's not hard. . .it's a question of whether a person is interested.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If not. . .you'll have a Fire for yourself.
> 
> Honestly, it's not hard. . .it's a question of whether a person is interested.


Ann's answer is a good one. With any motivation he should have no problem getting and reading Kindle books and movies. And there is lots of help at these forums too. Not always good help tho :-(


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

I've got my own Kindle, which I love~  well, we'll see. Thank folks.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I am not the most computer literate person but I do have an iPhone and it is similar to that.   I haven't had to reference the manuals.  But if he struggles maybe you can learn it and give him a quick lesson on basics like downloading an app etc...


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

joanhallhovey said:


> I've got my own Kindle, which I love~ well, we'll see. Thank folks.


Just noticed you are an author. Great! All your books are Kindle format available I am sure. Maybe even daily specials. Hope you sell millions of them!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

N4uau, we try!!!

Betsy

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> N4uau, we try!!! Betsy Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


Betsy, see my other recent post. I am a low cost low price high volume ebook fan. Also check my signature, you can call me Sam


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

The Fire is extremely easy to use. Just get the wifi connected and it is a matter of poking!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Yep, it's very easy. He'll be an expert in no time.


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, I do have Fibre Optic, so does that mean I don't have WiFi anymore?  Such a big learning curvel, it never stops.  But my Kindle is working fine, so everything must be okay.      Thanks for all the good advice on the Kindle Fire. Christmas morning should be interesting.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

joanhallhovey said:


> Well, I do have Fibre Optic, so does that mean I don't have WiFi anymore? Such a big learning curvel, it never stops. But my Kindle is working fine, so everything must be okay. yes, I am an author, thanks for noticing. I hope I sell a million copies too.  Thanks for all the good advice on the Kindle Fire. Christmas morning should be interesting.


that is just a faster way of serving the Internet data to you. I miss my fibre optic.  I'm green with envy!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I just switched to Verizon Fios. It's pretty fast!


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I've learned a lot on this forum.  I don't have a smart phone which would have helped a lot.  I'm 72 and I think I'm almost there.  Not too bad (IMO) since I've only had this gadget for 2 weeks.  I agree that you do have to want to learn to use it though.  You won't learn by just looking at it sitting on the table


----------

